# .204 ruger doubles down!!!



## gamebird_guy (Feb 8, 2007)

These were in the field behind the house, got the male at 100 yards, female runs off and I stopped her with a bark, twice and missed her twice. She was howling and yipping for her mate off in the woods so I got the johnny stewart coyote locater tape and howled her back out nad stopped her twice with barking noises and missed her twice! So I went out and retrieved the male and I get back to the house and she is howling again. So I turn the call back on and howl her back out again stop her at just over 300 yards and drop her in her tracks. I think she had a serious death wish or just couldn't go on without her man.:lol: I was shooting the 32 grain vmax, the male was shot behind the shoulder at 100 yards and a pencil sized hole in and out. The female was a frontal shot and of course no exit, these are the first 2 I have shot with the 204 and I was worried about damage but it was pretty minimal.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice.....

I'm actually surprised at the holes actully too though. Goo shoot some more and report back. That gun is delivering +1,000 foot pounds of energy at certain ranges and a Vmax will usually "explode" on impact....so I don't know how you even have an exit wound. Very nice though....if that keeps up, I may have to buy one. There's some guys on other forums that COMPLAIN due to softball size wounds with a .204.


----------



## gamebird_guy (Feb 8, 2007)

I had always heard about monster exit wounds too, I should have taken pics of wounds, the male is on the right and the exit is right under the trigger guard, it was a little bigger than entrance but no bigger than a nickle.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Good job, congrats.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

NICE work! Those are a couple great looking Yotes and a fine rifle also


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice!!

I have my CZ 204 boresighted and patiently waiting to be sighted in....... Maybe this weekend....


----------



## thekoch (Jul 25, 2008)

Ive shot about 10 coyotes and 1 bobcat with my 204. just depends on shot placement. The best place is right behind the shoulder if you are over 150 yards. anything under that and its not pretty. but if you can take a frontal shot if its under 150 that or right in the shoulder, and never in the head!!!! there is just nothing left. But on bobcats it works awsome cus they have more dense muscles so there wasnt an exit wound. But good shot. and im green with envy!!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

awesome shooting and what a great looking pair of coyotes. You just made it look so easy :evil:


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

BWHUNTR said:


> awesome shooting and what a great looking pair of coyotes. You just made it look so easy :evil:


 
. nice clean kill, good shootin. ....beware the snipers hiding in the trees...:yikes:


----------

